# Best way to attach a newel post



## wackman

What have you guys found to be the best way to attach a newel post at the foot of a strait flight of stairs?

We've tried several ways but I'm not too happy with most, they just don't feel all that strong. Every contractor I know just uses "L" brackets and calls it good but I'm not satisfied. 

One way we haven't used yet (because it's much more work than others) is heavy infloor framing with a piece of all thread up the inside. If I could find a good way with out having to go to this extreme I'd be happy. 

Tell my your secrets...


----------



## jensenconstruction

We use this system http://www.westfiremfg.com/Suretite.gif
we dont buy the kits, found it eaiser to just buy the parts, from our local supplier. It works well very strong and we've never had a problem.


----------



## wackman

jensenpainting said:


> We use this system http://www.westfiremfg.com/Suretite.gif
> we dont buy the kits, found it eaiser to just buy the parts, from our local supplier. It works well very strong and we've never had a problem.


I've used these before and they were probably the best I've used yet besides dropping em in the joist bay.


----------



## pn70

i've also used the suretite hardware, I agree it's the best hardware option. Still though, no hardware option will ever be like having the newel post dropped into a joist bay. No hardware option will work well with larger kids or adults that like to use the railing to hold themselves up, the newel post simply has too much leverage over any possible hardware.


----------



## In_Mexifornia

http://crownheritage.com/main.cfm?pagename=install_hardware

http://www.ljsmith.com/lj-3008-10.html








Use to mount newel posts on finished floor surfaces or Starting Steps.









The Newel Mounting Kit is fully concealable. Use on finished floor surfaces, landings, and starting steps.









The Keylock™ Newel Post Fastener is fully concealable. Use on finished floor surfaces, stairs, ceramic tile and concrete.









Use to mount 3" to 3 1/2" newel posts on finished floor surfaces.


----------



## StairBuilder

A "J anchor kit" is stronger than any of the hardware pictured above. But since you asked about setting one at the foot of stairs, I recommend half notching the newel into the front of the riser. I use liquid nails and 3 inch screws. Drive one of the screws through the newel and into the front edge of the tread. This will be very strong.
If you must set the newel flush on a floor or on top of a tread, I use 4 rail bolts. This is much stronger than any of the hardware shown above and I have used them all many times, except the mounting plate one.


----------



## tcleve4911

We always try to buy extra long posts & extend it into the floor framing. From underneath, you can cross frame & bolt the piss out of it. On a slab you have to use these Hardware gadgets. Lots of construction adhesive & glue never hurts either.


----------



## keepitstraight

*newel*

agree that nothing beats going to the joists, but i have used a newel plate once (needs good framing/flooring!) and it blew me away. it was kind of tricky to get the post perfectly flush with the floor while still being perfectly lined up (because of a nearby post i had to tighten it by driving it perpendicular to the rail) sure was stiff though, but could be my memory chips are failing. spiral stair, if that matters.


----------



## TBFGhost

I used this on three posts and loved it. I replaced the stock 2" number 8 screws with longer 3 1/2" # 12 SPAX










A few stair parts manufactures make it. They are pretty damn solid and fast.


----------



## pappagor

the best way in my book is through the floor and box to the floor joist


----------



## ubcguy89

I always notch my newels into the the tread and notch for the stringer. The post will slip over the stairs and fasten with glue and 3'' screws and you should be good to go


----------



## Calidecks

TBFGhost said:


> I used this on three posts and loved it. I replaced the stock 2" number 8 screws with longer 3 1/2" # 12 SPAX
> 
> A few stair parts manufactures make it. They are pretty damn solid and fast.
> 
> http://s1324.photobucket.com/user/Punchlist_Carpentry/media/2113/12191211383_zpsa393e2d4.jpg.html
> http://s1324.photobucket.com/user/Punchlist_Carpentry/media/2113/DSCN3384_zpsd1734095.jpg.html


I've used those too with great success.


----------



## Fishhook

just a test


----------



## Tobes

Only way is dropping it into the framing. And I'll guarantee it till the house falls down or the post breaks.


----------

